# my dove hunt!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

birds were scattered and it was chilly this morning! pretty sure a bunch of birds left. but me and my buddy scratched out our limits and two bonus eurasians as well.. fun times! bring on the ducks now!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well done golf!

Down here in hell i got to mix it up with ECD's, mourning, and white wings. The desert sucks for waterfowl but it's a good place for doves and quail.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish we had some white wings!!!


----------

